# Ancient Ash Flash 2D Cell



## jayflash (Jan 21, 2004)

My Mother found a new old treasure buried deep in a closet. This chromed, steel, slide with momentary flash switched, spare bulbed, hang looped honey still has the original bulb. Imprinted on the PR2 is "Ash Flash". The light is a bit smaller than a sportsman @ 7 1/4" x 1 3/4". Compact for a 2D and made in "Hong Kong British Empire". I believe it's 40 years old. She said that if I'd let her feed me breakfast, that she'd let me have the light...I'm no longer hungry. I'd post a picture but don't have a digital camera yet.


----------



## paulr (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow, Ash Flash, I remember having one of those as a kid. A small rechargeable light which you plug directly into the wall to recharge. Probably had a pair of 1/2 AA's inside or something like that. I think it used a screw base penlight bulb. I was just thinking about it recently.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jan 22, 2004)

You might want to try this site to help ID and value it.

Click Here for a listing of 26 Ash Flash lights from 1955 - 1973.


----------



## paulr (Jan 22, 2004)

I think this is the one I had:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3265491419

The white piece at the tail end is a plastic cover that you pull off to expose the recharging plug. You just plug the whole light into the wall to recharge. Maybe it had two AA nicads inside, now that I think of it.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I don't believe we have that particular model, but we have some other brands that put out similar styles during that era.

The Eveready Black "Captain" Rechargeable Flashlight 






The Eveready Light Blue "Captain" Rechargeable Flashlight  





Its funny the way they used to package these things. Rich velvet or silk covered foam in a sturdy box. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jan 22, 2004)

Hahahaha...

Paulr, I just took a closer look at the EBay item you had in your previous message. The winning bidder, daveolite is the founder of the Flashlight Museum. He must have recently ordered the light and I bet its on its way here as we speak.

Odd coincidence... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jayflash (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks FM, I have the ribbed, 1965 model, but with a longer tailcap for extra lamp storage.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is the Ash Flash 2D flashlight I found this morning.






According to Flashlight Museum, it's circa 1970 (the one on their site is green).

They have another one that is yellow circa 1973, but that one has a different coloured momentary on switch.


----------

